# Experienced, Looking for work in NY Area



## BlackenedTimber (Jul 5, 2006)

Howdy All,

a little back story... I have worked in the tree care industry for the past 7 years of my life, and as of 5 years ago, I started my own company... I sold off the company last year, and most of my large equipment with it (chippers, trucks, hvy equipment, etc) to go to work for my father-in-law, running projects for his trucking/excavation/hvy construction business in and around Rockland County, New York. 

I have decided that playing in the dirt all day is not all that it's cracked up to be, and am looking to get back into the tree care industry.

I currently have a very limited supply of equipment in comparison to a few years ago, but I am knowledgable in both Tree Care and Forestry. I climb, have my own truck, saws, climbing gear, rigging lines and hardware, etc...

I am an excellent operator of heavy equipment, and can operate everything from a skidsteer to a Cat 365 Excavator (you could pick up an F350 in the bucket...). I have been previously deployed to the south for Hurricane Relief, completing 10-square-block sectors in the Boca Raton, FL area in 3-5 days, each. Currently I am running a crushing operation in Mt. Vernon, NY, with 6 machines, 12 men, and 40+ trucks under my supervision. I was offered a supervisory position at Sav-A-tree, but I have heard alot of horror stories about thier managment, and they have jerked me around considerably. The point is that I am not inexperienced...

Anyway, enough about me. I am looking for Tree Care work in the Lower New York region. I have no problem going back to ground, climbing, or running crews, if the pay is right and close enough to home... anything to get back in the biz. Feel free to send me a message of you know anyone who would be able to point me in the right direction.

Thanks and take care everyone.


----------



## elmnut (Jul 9, 2006)

Want to consider Syracuse, NY?


----------



## lync (Jul 23, 2006)

Give us a call at the Care of Trees in Mt. Vernon NY 9146685628. Come in and fill out an application. We are hiring all experience levels, pay will vary with experience.
Corey


----------

